

HTTPS is more secure, so why isn’t the Web using it? - JumpCrisscross
http://arstechnica.com/business/2011/03/https-is-more-secure-so-why-isnt-the-web-using-it/

======
mooism2
Article is from March 2011.

We still can't rely on SNI as Windows XP is still widespread.

If you are using a CDN then caching is not much of an issue. Modern browsers
cache https assets when you set the headers properly.

------
damm
Good thing that's an old post..

